# San Fernando Criterium



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

Thinking about doing my first crit as a Cat 5. I have heard that the most important thing is to hold your line and not do anything stupid. I ride in the Sport category and have been to several MTB racing but have heard that people are much more hardcore in Criteriums. Either way it should be fun as long as I don't destroy my road bike in a terrible crash. I'll be rocking a blue Motobecane for anyone else that will be there. Any tips/advice?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I might be out there. Definitely going to be at bicycle johns the next day. Try to stay top 25 or so. The farther you go back the harder it is. If you end up on the front don't just sit up, pull through and off. Hold your line in corners and try not to use your brakes at all. The leap to racing is much bigger on the road and even the cat 5 races are very fast, but the only way to know is to try, so good job for that. Have fun and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

where/when is this race?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

http://scnca.com/2006calendar.asp
it's on the 14th in san fernando. 

I like the course at bicycle Johns better though, but that's just me. 
Raced Dana Point yesterday, one of the best races I've done all year. 
Green trolley is also a good one on the 28th.


----------



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I have a quick question about the flier: What does, "Pit: Wheels in/out at your own risk" mean? Also, "Free lap until five to go" I think I have seen that before when browsing other race materials.

How does the start of the race work with a field of 50+? I've done a mass start MTB race, but there were nowhere near that many people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Wheels in/out means that _if_ you bring your own wheels then you can change them out and get a free lap in the event you get a flat. Free lap until 5 to go means that you can do the above until 5 laps to go. After that you have to chase back on. mass start is very simple. Racers line about about 15 wide and 3-4 deep on the line. Important to be near the front here too. It's easier to stay at the front then to move to the front.


----------



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

Excellent, registered this morning...I'm committed now


----------



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

Hey everyone...thought i'd give a quick ride report. Crit racing is seriously INTENSE. It was one of the most fun things I have ever done. At first I felt a little intimidated by everything going on but ended up finishing 15/30 with the main group without getting dropped. I am seriously hooked now. Everyone at the race was totally encouraging and I met a couple pretty cool people.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

mrchristian said:


> Hey everyone...thought i'd give a quick ride report. Crit racing is seriously INTENSE. It was one of the most fun things I have ever done. At first I felt a little intimidated by everything going on but ended up finishing 15/30 with the main group without getting dropped. I am seriously hooked now. Everyone at the race was totally encouraging and I met a couple pretty cool people.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help!


Great result. Congratulations!:thumbsup:


----------

